# We're Getting Back to Work at Bay Flats Lodge Resort



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort
Sunday, April 26, 2020

*WE'RE GETTING BACK TO WORK*






​
Happy Sunday everyone,

We hope all of you are doing well, and are ready to start getting back into some spectacular spring fishing action. I know we are!

Itâ€™s been a long haul, but weâ€™re slowly getting underway again with our daily guided fishing trips. Weâ€™re not to the point of offering lodging and meals just yet, but as of today, April 26th, we are fully able to provide guests with drive-in fishing trips.

To schedule and make payment of your drive-in fishing trip, simply phone our office at (888) 677-4868 any day of the week (including weekends). Then, all thatâ€™s left for you to do is show up early at the Marina across the street from the lodge on the morning of your trip and get aboard your guideâ€™s boat. After that, itâ€™s all about having fun!

The calendarâ€™s open, and so are we, so phone us today to schedule that long-awaited fishing trip. Weâ€™ll get back to you soon, hopefully, with our plans for re-opening the Lodge with our full service offerings. Meanwhile, stay safe out there, and we look forward to seeing all of you again soon!

Thank you, and God bless,

Chris and Deb Martin
Owners - Bay Flats Lodge

Phone: (888) 677-4868
Email: [email protected]


----------

